# Comparing Diets Part 1



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you read diet literature, it seems as if there are nearly an infinite number of dietary approaches out there. However, once you start looking at it in terms of generalities, you find that this isn’t really the case. The number of distinct dietary approaches is actually quite minimal.I’m going to ignore the really weird [...]

*Read More...*


----------

